# The Bible Series on History Channel



## sweetvi (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm so excited!!! 3/3/13 at 0800pm starts the ten part series  called The Bible

here is the preview..... it is on The History Channel and will be aired on other channels as well for those who can't access it:

http://www.history.com/shows/the-bible


----------



## sherrimberri (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link. My co worker just told me i should watch this.


----------



## Melaninme (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you!  I will pass this on to family and friends.  I'm excited!


----------



## DaiseeDay (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow this looks good! I can't wait to watch.


----------



## momi (Feb 25, 2013)

This looks like it might be pretty good... prayerfully they will remain true to the Biblical account.


----------



## Laela (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for posting this... That's one of my fave channels, so I'll check it out,  and pass it on!


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 3, 2013)

Bump bump.  Starts tonight!


----------



## momi (Mar 3, 2013)

Checking in!


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 3, 2013)

I love the cinematography so far. It draws you in.  I can't imagine being the only person on earth to hear GOD and obeying , despite the risk of losing your family.  Thank God for his obedience


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 3, 2013)

momi said:


> This looks like it might be pretty good...* prayerfully they will remain true to the Biblical account*.


^^^This right here. So far so good but they totally glossed over what _really_ happened in Sodom and Gomorrah. I guess Hollywood/ political correctness struck again...


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah....they did not even mention them demanding sex with the angels...or Lot offering his daughters instead


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Mar 3, 2013)

Watching with my children...so far, so good.

I believe they kept Sodom and Gomorrah "clean" to make it more family friendly otherwise, it would be on HBO.


----------



## momi (Mar 3, 2013)

ZedianChic said:


> Watching with my children...so far, so good.
> 
> I believe they kept Sodom and Gomorrah "clean" to make it more family friendly otherwise, it would be on HBO.



I was expecting to cover my babies eyes ... They did show that there were all men knocking on the door asking for the "men" so you could sort of read between the lines.


----------



## explosiva9 (Mar 3, 2013)

Not entirely accurate but still amazing to watch. Really enjoying it.


----------



## explosiva9 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dup.  Post.


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 3, 2013)

ZedianChic said:


> Watching with my children...so far, so good.
> 
> I believe they kept Sodom and Gomorrah "clean" to make it more family friendly otherwise, it would be on HBO.


Hmm, I guess but considering you can see 2 women or 2 men kiss etc as part of several regularly scheduled TV shows that are not on cable or PPV... I guess I was thinking that along with the scenes shown of Sodom and Gomorrah tonight where they had many hetero couples embracing, showing 2 women or 2 men holding hands and sharing visual cues would have been effective and family friendly without being risque. You know? But I understand what you are saying. It's just that that (homosexuality) played a *HUGE* part in why Sodom and Gomorrah were destroyed in the first place. So emphasis here seems warranted IMHO.


----------



## Laela (Mar 3, 2013)

We watched as well... I enjoyed the cinematography... they did 'clean up' Sodom and Gomorrah, and I thought it would be more accurate but I'll chuck to time restraints?  (The angel fight scene was interesting) Glad that they depicted a 'mixed multitude' leaving Haran with Abraham and leaving Egypt with Moses ...


----------



## DaiseeDay (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm watching right now, the cinematography is great.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 4, 2013)

I missed it earlier and I'm too tired to watch now. Thank Jesus for DVR. Ill watch it tomorrow


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 4, 2013)

wow i missed this ...


----------



## stephluv (Mar 4, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> wow i missed this ...


 Iwanthealthyhair67- when i checked the history channel website they showed the re-run times as well so i'm sure we can catch it again...i missed it as well but did set up my DVR for the new episodes


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm watching now.  It's hard to break away.  

The scene with Abraham and Issac as the 'sacrifice'.     

God was sharing with us His ultimate sacrifice, Jesus, His only begotten Son.

Now, it's Moses... 

It's holding my attention as I'm also comparing how true it stands with the Bible.


----------



## mrselle (Mar 5, 2013)

Hubby and I are really enjoying the series.  We record it on Sunday and watch the first hour....skipping through the commercials and watch the second hour on Monday.  I was a bit skeptical at first, but I'm impressed with how they have tried to stay close.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 5, 2013)

My co-workers are really talking about this! I totally missed this, but I will catch the re-runs and I will make an appointment for Sunday night at 8:00 pm!  I'm so excited about this, I will be watching with DS.


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 10, 2013)

I love how they used an international cast.  I give the makers of this film the upmost respect.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 10, 2013)

Me and my sister must be the only people in the world who didn't like this series at all...

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Laela (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ I'll be watching the entire series for now..what did you not like about it?


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 10, 2013)

Laela said:


> ^^ I'll be watching the entire series for now..what did you not like about it?



I didn't like how they portrayed Abraham when God told him to sacrifice Isaac or how they had Sarah running up the mountain to protect Isaac when she never even knew about what God told Abraham. And Sodom and Gomorrah... The angels sword fighting? It would have been humorous if I wasn't so irritated by it. It was so melodramatic.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Laela (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah that sword fight got me too... I thought I was the only one who noticed. It did seem Sarah was about to show up on the hill for a minute.  

I love the cinematography but I understand what you mean about the melodrama





MrsHaseeb said:


> I didn't like how they portrayed Abraham when God told him to sacrifice Isaac or how they had Sarah running up the mountain to protect Isaac when she never even knew about what God told Abraham. And Sodom and Gomorrah... The angels sword fighting? It would have been humorous if I wasn't so irritated by it. It was so melodramatic.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 10, 2013)

I will be watching the entire series as well, but so far I do not like it. it skims over to much and not clear about certain things for example the scene with Abraham and Issac when Sarah comes to "see about " her boy. HE refuses his fathers hand there was a point made that they no longer had a close relationship. but we can guess that but we actually do not know.  but Issac was a young child and yet he taught his children the laws of God and Jacob took to it and raised his children with the law of God.


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 10, 2013)

Part two is on tonight at 0800pm


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 10, 2013)

Liking it so far.... Who's watching


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 10, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> I will be watching the entire series as well, but so far I do not like it. it skims over to much and not clear about certain things for example the scene with Abraham and Issac when Sarah comes to "see about " her boy. *HE refuses his fathers hand there was a point made that they no longer had a close relationship. but we can guess that but we actually do not know.*  but Issac was a young child and yet he taught his children the laws of God and Jacob took to it and raised his children with the law of God.




See that part didn't bother me as much. From my perspective if I was Issac and my father tried to kill me; I wouldn't be too keen on my father as well.  (I do understood it was a commandment from the Lord, etc.)

But the narrator did say that Issac went on to etc etc. So obviously, the relationship between Abraham and Issac was mended.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 10, 2013)

I am very interesting so far.


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 10, 2013)

Really enjoying the series so far.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 10, 2013)

This is an awesome series! It's making me want to read all of this again!


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 10, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I didn't like how they portrayed Abraham when God told him to sacrifice Isaac or how they had Sarah running up the mountain to protect Isaac when she never even knew about what God told Abraham. And Sodom and Gomorrah... The angels sword fighting? *It would have been humorous if I wasn't so irritated by it*. It was so melodramatic.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


[email protected] the bolded. That's how my mom feels too. She is having a hard time dealing with the '_extraness_' but feels like God will surely honor the film makers effort's since he knows the hearts of people. I don't know if she is gonna make it to next week though. She had me cracking up talking about Delilah only partially cutting Samson's hair. On the flip side, DGS#1 remembered having these stories read to him and was excited to follow along tonight. 

On a SN, if you have never seen it, this is one of the BEST children's (definitely not just for them- trust ) bibles I have ever come across. This is the one I read to him...http://www.jesusstorybookbible.com/
It does an_ excellent_ job of connecting the dots of how everything is very related/ relevant from the Genesis to Revelations and always has been. Something many adults struggle to understand sometimes.


----------



## Laela (Mar 10, 2013)

I enjoyed the Samson scenes.. those were some humungous scissors... lol


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 10, 2013)

The David and Saul scenes were good because they showed David who stayed in his lane. They showed the end of Saul who never learned about the detriments of jealousy or how to stay in his lane.  Getting off track made him go off a bit and CRAZY. Funny and sad at the same time!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 11, 2013)

I guess considering what's on tv these days...this series is refreshing to say the least!  At least there is a series talking about the BIBLE!!!  lol, even if they are wrong on so many things, its humorous at times...especially the angels fighting...all I could hear was the song "Everybody was Kung-Fu fighting...." lol.  anyways, chew the meat...spit out the bones!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 11, 2013)

Laela said:


> I enjoyed the Samson scenes.. those were some humungous scissors... lol


Chile, when I saw those scissors, I jumped.  They found the perfect Samson to me...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I guess considering what's on tv these days...this series is refreshing to say the least!  At least there is a series talking about the BIBLE!!!  lol, even if they are wrong on so many things, its humorous at times...especially the angels fighting...all I could hear was the song "Everybody was Kung-Fu fighting...." lol.  anyways, chew the meat...spit out the bones!



You're absolutely right. I may have to give this another try.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 11, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> You're absolutely right. I may have to give this another try.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


Yes, please do....it is actually very good, considering.  I'm happy that people are talking about it....and I don't mean just Christians.  Last week, it was the most watched program that night...somewhere at 27.5 million people watched.

Girl, many people are going back to the Bible to read who haven't read it in years.  It's breaking something in the spirit....God will use anyone and anything!!!


----------



## Laela (Mar 11, 2013)

Have a blessed day, sis!




Nice & Wavy said:


> Chile, when I saw those scissors, I jumped.  They found the perfect Samson to me


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 11, 2013)

Laela said:


> Have a blessed day, sis!


You do the same sis!!!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 11, 2013)

I missed almost allllll of part one. Is it online? I have it dvr'd now.

*cries*

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 11, 2013)

David dancing shirtless through the streets with Bathsheba, hmm ...not sticking to the truth of the bible, I guess they are trying to give it more of a story line or create drama...like N&W said considering the other choices on TV, the Bible is a most welcomed watch. Still, I can't help to think of that scripture that says we shouldn't add to or take away from the word.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 11, 2013)

They are using dramatic license in this series to keep it interesting for TV.  I've been watching and flipping open the Bible to double check a few things. Over all I am enjoying the series!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 11, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> David dancing shirtless through the streets with Bathsheba, hmm ...not sticking to the truth of the bible, I guess they are trying to give it more of a story line or create drama...like N&W said considering the other choices on TV, the Bible is a most welcomed watch. Still, I can't help to think of that scripture that says we shouldn't add to or take away from the word.



I guess that's what my problem is with this series. But yes, its much better than everything else that's on TV.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 11, 2013)

10.8 Million viewers last night and the most watched program.

Good!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 11, 2013)

If y'all think that they will be accurate with the Bible in this series, you will be waiting a long time.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> If y'all think that they will be accurate with the Bible in this series, you will be waiting a long time.



Lol. You're right 

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 11, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Lol. You're right
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


lol


----------



## Laela (Mar 11, 2013)

True...just not gonna happen.. lol

It's like watching a play, scenes would be abbreviated and some things understood.  While I can understand the need for creative license, even in keeping it short there was room to retain accuracy in the scenes ... for ex.- when David picked up the one smooth stone...there were more there and I was thinking he'd pick them up.. but then I wondered if they want us to believe it was the last of the stones that he'd picked up...  
My DH would've loved to see them give Samson more credence ..despite his love for women, he was more than muscle and physical power. A scene where he riddled the Philistines would've helped depict that he was very wise because of the Spirit of God. 

Overall, I agree it's a good thing to see people are talking about/reading the Bible, or if they're not satisfied with the show, they can just open the Good Book.    



Nice & Wavy said:


> If y'all think that they will be accurate with the Bible in this series, you will be waiting a long time.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> David dancing shirtless through the streets with Bathsheba, hmm ...not sticking to the truth of the bible, I guess they are trying to give it more of a story line or create drama...like N&W said considering the other choices on TV, the Bible is a most welcomed watch. Still, I can't help to think of that scripture that says we shouldn't add to or take away from the word.


----------



## lonelysky (Mar 11, 2013)

I feel like it's a dramatization of the Bible and so I like it for that reason. I think that people are a little confused because it's on the history channel, and they're holding the series to way too high a standard.I'm not song that of anyone here...the comments I've read have Ben well reasoned and stated.

The only issue I had was the casting in the Samson story.I would have felt better if his love interests werewomen of color. 

I would also life to see people of color in more important roles. Like why count Samuel have been black? Or Nathan Asian? Either that or cast more Jews in the important roles.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 12, 2013)

To be honest I didn't expect much on the onset I just wanted to see reinactments of some of my favourite bible stories...

Here is what some of what the creators of the movie The Bible had to say:

http://www.chieftain.com/parade/rom...cle_6c9f22a8-8869-506a-844c-71ff89ec4236.html

Roma Downey on Meeting Jesus (the Actor) for the First Time 
StoryCommentsPrint Create a hardcopy of this page Font Size: Default font size Larger font size 0.Posted: Monday, March 11, 2013 9:15 am | Updated: 7:04 pm, Mon Mar 11, 2013. 

Roma Downey on Meeting Jesus (the Actor) for the First Time 

Almost 15 million viewers flocked to The Bible during its premiere last Sunday, making it the History channel's best day ever.

The 10-hour miniseries, which will air every Sunday over the next several weeks, culminating on Easter, was created and executive produced by renowned producer Mark Burnett (The Voice, Survivor, The Apprentice, Shark Tank) and his wife Roma Downey (Touched by an Angel).

Bringing the elements of the Scriptures to the small screen was very important to the couple, who are parents to three teens from previous marriages.

*"I watched The Ten Commandments every year growing up, and Mark and I unsuccessfully tried to have our children watch it. We caught them giving each other looks like they wanted to sneak out of the room," Downey tells PARADE.*

*"Everything that seemed so incredible when we were kids suddenly looked dated. We wanted to bring the story to life in fresh and exciting ways," says Burnett.*

Downey also plays Mary in the story. Her character's son, Jesus Christ, is played by Portuguese TV star, Diogo Morgado. The 33-year-old actor, who was raised a Catholic, got his break in 1998 when he became a series regular on Portuguese soap opera.

"We looked long and we looked hard for our leading man," says Downey. "We wanted somebody who was charismatic, dynamic, and could portray strength and vulnerability at the same time. We had a few actors in mind, but we still didn’t feel like we had found the perfect character. Then we saw a tape of a Portuguese actor named Diogo Morgado, and we arranged very quickly to meet with him. He came for a meeting at our home [in Malibu, Calif.] and we were so eager to set eyes on this actor. Mark and I were peeping out the glass window as he walked up the garden path, and we just knew. I turned to my husband and said, 'There he is! There’s our Jesus. We found him. We found Jesus!'”

Playing the role of Mary was also deeply personal for the veteran actress.

"I have loved her my whole life, and to portray her was such an honor," she says. "We always had a Bible on set; there aren’t many [projects] where you can look something up in the source book if you’re wondering what your character did or did not do.It was painful to experience The Passion of Christ through a mother’s eyes. It was heartbreaking to feel that story through a mother’s heart.

Are you watching The Bible? What do you think of the series so far? Tell us in the comments below.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Chile, when I saw those scissors, I jumped.  They found the perfect Samson to me...



What is the name of the actor who played Samson?  He has the most gentle face and eyes?   At first I thought he was the man who played in the (football) movie, "The Blind Side", who was also a gentle character. 

I have to admit that I was taken 'aback' when I first saw a Black man playing Samson, especially after seeing so many past actors who portrayed him as White.    

I fell asleep after he was blinded  and I missed David and Saul.  I'll have to catch up with reruns.  

One thing that I've noticed is that the people are 'scruffy' (dirty faces, etc.).   Okay, don't stone me... please.   However, I get it.  This is not the Hollywood makeup version.   In reality, their living conditions did not permit them to bathe and to have picture perfect skin and fine linen garments.  

The writers and producers were definitely giving this a realistic view of how the people really looked back then.   I'm really enjoying the series.  It's a blessing compared to all of the other mess that's on TV.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 12, 2013)

@Shimmie I was wondering why they were so scruffy looking when I saw the beat up shoes and tattered clothing, that's a slap in the face to my God who said that the Israelites clothing didnt get old. AND I was like were is all that gold they borrowed from the Egyptians when they were leaving, they left Egypt rich...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have to admit that I am a little disturbed by the mishandling of the word of God in this movie. 

Millions are watching and that's a good thing or is it,  I doubt that too many of them are going to whip out there bible and check for accuracy.

The movie had a team of pastoral advisors from several denominations, Jakes, Osteen, Warren and several others but I'm naming the ones that are familiar to me.

Should we be concerned about what it says and what it doesn't say, afterall we are talking about the word of God here and our children are watching and so are the unsaved and saved alike.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie I was wondering why they were so scruffy looking when I saw the beat up shoes and tattered clothing, that's a slap in the face to my God who said that the Israelites clothing didnt get old. AND I was like were is all that gold they borrowed from the Egyptians when they were leaving, they left Egypt rich...



Healthy Hair... I agree.    This was the first thing that stood out to me with each of the characters, how dis-shuffled and dirty their faces, clothing and hair was.   

Now considering the slave scene (story of Moses), I'd expect them to be 'dirty' in appearence as they were not given special treatment and the hard labour was definitely not a 'pretty task'.   

Pharoah and palace inhabitants were immaculate, of course.   Everyone else i this series (each story) is just unkempt as if they are living in the wild. 

I don't believe Samson had 'ratty' hair.  They could have smoothed down those dreds.  He was a child of Covenant, not a wild animal.    

I hope everyone in this thread and those reading forgives me.  I just couldn't help but notice this.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I have to admit that I am a little disturbed by the mishandling of the word of God in this movie.
> 
> Millions are watching and that's a good thing or is it,  I doubt that too many of them are going to whip out there bible and check for accuracy.
> 
> ...



That bothers me too.   I mean, I understand having a dramatization; but not so much that it falls away from the actual account of what really ocurred.  

I am happy that so many viewers are taking an interest in the Bible.   

What's good about this is that those of us who 'know' different because of our life of Bible study, has us paying more close attention.   It's good to know that 'we' KNOW the Word to immediately spot the difference in what is being displayed.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 12, 2013)

Miss Jessie's pommade wasn't out back then... 

but seriously I agree they had access to all the natural oils ..



Shimmie said:


> Healthy Hair... I agree. This was the first thing that stood out to me with each of the characters, how dis-shuffled and dirty their faces, clothing and hair was.
> 
> Now considering the slave scene (story of Moses), I'd expect them to be 'dirty' in appearence as they were not given special treatment and the hard labour was definitely not a 'pretty task'.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Miss Jessie's pommade wasn't out back then...
> 
> but seriously I agree they had access to all the natural oils ..



They had plenty of Olive Oil.. EVOO (Extra Virgin Cold Pressed).  

I wanted to flat iron his hair and put some cool waves in it.  It looked like a grown out dred/weave that needed some serious reconstruction.  I need to have a sit down talk with Roma Downey (the producer) about this. 

I'm sorry for being so 'superficial', caught up in their appearences.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 12, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I have to admit that I am a little disturbed by the mishandling of the word of God in this movie.
> 
> Millions are watching and that's a good thing or is it,  I doubt that too many of them are going to whip out there bible and check for accuracy.
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing. I haven't seen part 2 but I remember thinking that the scene where Abraham was to sacrifice Isaac made God Almighty seem like some insensitve tyrant that Abraham resented for asking for his son. That bothered my sister and I. Plus the sword fighting with the angels in Sodom and Gomorrah... Seriously? Why were they sword fighting when God was going to destroy the cities anyway? And it misrepresented God to conveniently leave out why He destroyed the cities. I just couldnt take that lightly. All I kept thinking was that all these people are tuning and saying how "accurate" it is makes me wonder whose reading the Bible. They left out some important things that I felt really show the true character of God.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 12, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I'm sorry for being so 'superficial', caught up in their appearences.



This isn't superficial at all. I feel that while it can be entertaining, it misrepresents the true nature of God.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Laela (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, he was a Nazarite, like John the Baptist, who spent time in the wilderness. From my understanding, the vow is about less importance on outward appearance...no adornments, etc., so likely his hair appeared unkempt, since he had to grow it long and natural and not trim or comb it... Since inward cleanliness was of importance, I'm sure Sampson smelled naturally good..lol His skin was flawless and shiny, signifying a healthy diet.  
The actor is a big dude...reminded me of Refrigerator Perry lol





Shimmie said:


> I don't believe Samson had 'ratty' hair.  They could have smoothed down those dreds.  He was a child of Covenant, not a wild animal.
> 
> I hope everyone in this thread and those reading forgives me.  I just couldn't help but notice this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 12, 2013)

Laela said:


> True...just not gonna happen.. lol
> 
> It's like watching a play, scenes would be abbreviated and some things understood.  While I can understand the need for creative license, even in keeping it short there was room to retain accuracy in the scenes ... for ex.- when David picked up the one smooth stone...there were more there and I was thinking he'd pick them up.. but then I wondered if they want us to believe it was the last of the stones that he'd picked up...
> My DH would've loved to see them give Samson more credence ..despite his love for women, he was more than muscle and physical power. A scene where he riddled the Philistines would've helped depict that he was very wise because of the Spirit of God.
> ...


Yes.......



Shimmie said:


> What is the name of the actor who played Samson?  He has the most gentle face and eyes?   At first I thought he was the man who played in the (football) movie, "The Blind Side", who was also a gentle character.  *British actor Nonso Anozie*
> 
> I have to admit that I was taken 'aback' when I first saw a Black man playing Samson, especially after seeing so many past actors who portrayed him as White.
> 
> ...





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I have to admit that I am a little disturbed by the mishandling of the word of God in this movie.
> 
> Millions are watching and that's a good thing or is it,  I doubt that too many of them are going to whip out there bible and check for accuracy.
> 
> ...





Shimmie said:


> That bothers me too.   I mean, I understand having a dramatization; but not so much that it falls away from the actual account of what really ocurred.
> 
> I am happy that so many viewers are taking an interest in the Bible.
> 
> What's good about this is that those of us who 'know' different because of our life of Bible study, has us paying more close attention.   It's good to know that 'we' KNOW the Word to immediately spot the difference in what is being displayed.


I'm sorry....please forgive me ya'll...but, what are some expecting?  The complete, unadulterated accounts of the Bible in its true form from these people?  It's not gonna happen

I'm enjoying the series considering what's on television these days.  I KNOW it doesn't give the exact accounts of the scriptures...I didn't think it would.  I guess I'm just glad something is on television I can watch.

I won't come back in this thread ya'll...I don't want to be excited about the show and its not something we all can talk about.

Love ya'll!!!


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree...and G-d can use anything He wants to reach anyone.  It's highly narrative.  Genesis itself is narrative.  We don't have every single bit of info.  Well, this is a wonderful series and the one on Abraham was timely in my own life.  This series helps people see in-between the lines.  We need the scriptures for the exact assignment...but there's nothing wrong with reading a good novel outside the class curriculum.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes.......
> 
> I don't know his name, but he was good.  I know the guy who played in the Blind Side...he's a good friend to my son.
> 
> ...



Love you N & W!!! I believe that some people will come to God after this series. Why? Because most people have no clue what's in the Bible and this will teach them a little about the true God. He will filter through the skewed details and teach His followers truth. Most of us here (including you!) study the Bible in depth so we are more critical. For example, when I got my first Android phone it was the best thing ever. A tech savvy person would have criticized everything about it. Now that I know better I couldn't go back to that phone either because I have been spoiled by better ones. Lol. It will be the same for those who God draws from this series.!

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I guess considering what's on tv these days...this series is refreshing to say the least!  At least there is a series talking about the BIBLE!!!  lol, even if they are wrong on so many things, its humorous at times...especially the angels fighting...all I could hear was the song *"Everybody was Kung-Fu fighting...."* lol.  anyways, chew the meat...spit out the bones!





Shimmie said:


> That bothers me too.   I mean, I understand having a dramatization; but not so much that it falls away from the actual account of what really ocurred.
> 
> I am happy that so many viewers are taking an interest in the Bible.
> 
> What's good about this is that those of us who 'know' different because of our life of Bible study, has us paying more close attention.*   It's good to know that 'we' KNOW the Word to immediately spot the difference in what is being displayed.*


 Yep, that's what I like too. I'm no scholar yet but I KNOW what I know. I like watching Bible Challenge on GSN too. To see how many answers I get correct. I'm waiting for the new season to start.



MrsHaseeb said:


> Love you N & W!!! I believe that some people will come to God after this series. Why? Because most people have no clue what's in the Bible and this will teach them a little about the true God. He will filter through the skewed details and teach His followers truth. *Most of us here (including you!) study the Bible in depth so we are more critical.* For example, when I got my first Android phone it was the best thing ever. A tech savvy person would have criticized everything about it. Now that I know better I couldn't go back to that phone either because I have been spoiled by better ones. Lol. It will be the same for those who God draws from this series.!
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


What a wonderful analogy and so true. Plus we love our God so there's sooo much passion for him in our hearts. We have head and heart knowledge of him and the things He's done so we can get a lil  when we see something that's a bit off kilter but I sincerely hope no one is offended. On the contrary, even if I don't agree with others I genuinely enjoy the various viewpoints that challenge me to think outside of my own existence sometimes.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 13, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> This isn't superficial at all. I feel that while it can be entertaining, it misrepresents the true nature of God.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF





Laela said:


> Well, he was a Nazarite, like John the Baptist, who spent time in the wilderness. From my understanding, the vow is about less importance on outward appearance...no adornments, etc., so likely his hair appeared unkempt, since he had to grow it long and natural and not trim or comb it... Since inward cleanliness was of importance, I'm sure Sampson smelled naturally good..lol His skin was flawless and shiny, signifying a healthy diet.
> The actor is a big dude...reminded me of Refrigerator Perry lol



Blame it on me being here on LHCF ... it's always a 'hair' thing.  We don't miss anything about hair in these parts of the Nazarite territory.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice & Wavy... 

Thanks Precious Wavy  

I'm enjoying the series, too.     I'll stop being so 'picky' about the hair and dirty faces if you come back.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 13, 2013)

Prudent1 said:


> Yep, that's what I like too. I'm no scholar yet but I KNOW what I know. I like watching Bible Challenge on GSN too. To see how many answers I get correct. I'm waiting for the new season to start.
> 
> 
> What a wonderful analogy and so true. Plus we love our God so there's sooo much passion for him in our hearts. We have head and heart knowledge of him and the things He's done so we can get a lil  when we see something that's a bit off kilter but I sincerely hope no one is offended. On the contrary, even if I don't agree with others I genuinely enjoy the various viewpoints that challenge me to think outside of my own existence sometimes.



   Hi Prudent1

MrsHaseeb 's analogy is really good.   I can relate to that as well.  It took me a while to adjust to my android phone.   

This is good series nonetheless and I like that it's being shown during the Holy Holidays (Resurrection and Passover)


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 13, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Prudent1
> 
> MrsHaseeb 's analogy is really good.   I can relate to that as well.  It took me a while to adjust to my android phone.
> 
> This is good series nonetheless and I like that it's being shown during the Holy Holidays (Resurrection and Passover)




It is a good series and the *numbers don't lie*--*high ratings--50 million viewers*. How are you enjoying your android? Welcome to the family. Have you adjusted your tabs yet or you haven't navigated it?  I guess you must be buying those *pretty undies...that's what one of my female ATL friend i*s doing now too. Sorry for the sidebar, but I don't know are you preparing for that husband seed...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> It is a good series and the *numbers don't lie*--*high ratings--50 million viewers*. How are you enjoying your android? Welcome to the family. Have you adjusted your tabs yet or you haven't navigated it?




  I'm still not Android friendly.  My little grandson knows more about it than I do.     I like that it's 3G and I can access the Inna' net at any given time. 

I'll answer the other questions in the other thread so as not to go too far off topic in this one.    

Those veiwing numbers for the Bible series are AMAZING!  50 milliion viewers.   :wow:


----------



## Laela (Mar 13, 2013)

Lots for love for you, Shimmie! 



Shimmie said:


> Blame it on me being here on LHCF ... it's always a 'hair' thing.  *We don't miss anything about hair in these parts of the Nazarite territory.   *


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 13, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I'm still not Android friendly. My little grandson knows more about it than I do.  I like that it's 3G and I can access the Inna' net at any given time.
> 
> I'll answer the other questions in the other thread so as not to go too far off topic in this one.
> 
> Those veiwing numbers for the Bible series are AMAZING! 50 milliion viewers. :wow:


 
It's nice that you have linage, the grandson, and he is helping you. It's a safe and qualified assumption that he loves the Lord and KNOWS HIM. 

Anyway, I know that you will still watch and be apart of the 50 million viewers. You will still tease, but you will: "Chew the meat, spit out the bone." There are so many lessons. :wow:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 13, 2013)

Laela said:


> Lots for love for you, Shimmie!




Love you more..Laela. 

I had to go back to the book of Judges and re-read the accounts of Samson.  

A few things things that stood out to me:

At one point, he lived in a cave.  This explains plenty regarding his appearance.    

'Seven' (7) 'Locks' of hair that was woven into a loom.  (He had 'dreds'  )

He promised some of the Philistines a new set of clothing (fine linen) if they could guess the riddle (regarding the honey and it's origin).   (The people had dirty and tattered clothing)

My 'babies' (family) immediately recognized the jawbone off the 'donkey'.  This just stood out among the children.  As a matter of fact, they are pointing out more of the 'bones' in this series than anyone else.  

You can't fool children one bit.     


I'll be honest, this series leads me to go back to re-read the Word regarding these accounts.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> It's nice that you have linage, the grandson, and he is helping you. It's a safe and qualified assumption that he loves the Lord and KNOWS HIM.
> 
> Anyway, I know that you will still watch and be apart of the 50 million viewers. You will still tease, but you will: "Chew the meat, spit out the bone." There are so many lessons. :wow:



This is a very good series and my family, including the children who are enjoying and relating to it as much as the adults.


----------



## disgtgyal (Mar 14, 2013)

Enjoying the series considering what's on TV however I didn't like their portrayal of Samson because he wasn't some brute who needed his mom to tell him what to do. I also didn't like the scene when David kills Goliath because they have him approaching Goliath saying the 23 Psalm which I guess they threw in there because most ppl are familiar with it but I thought it would've been better if they included what David said which was basically you come to me with sword and spear but I come to you in the name of the Lord... I think that would've better capture David's state of mind. I also would've like if they had him recite the 51 Psalm instead of showing him getting up from praying they missed important opportunities to display David's character which I believe to be important since God says he's a man after His own heart. I very interested in seeing how they tell Jesus' story being that anything that portrays the Jews killing Jesus is viewed as anti-sematism esp in Hollywood and I assume the director wants to continue working after this


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 14, 2013)

The fact that he even prayed  before killing Goliath planted a seed not nonchristians that if they also pray, then God will give them strength and deliverance!  *shrugs*

The fact that my little cousins are excited every sunday to see this makes up for any little error I've seen thus far!

I'm dying to see how Revelation will be portrayed?  I think this is the only movie that has tackled that book!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 14, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> The fact that he even prayed  before killing Goliath planted a seed not nonchristians that if they also pray, then God will give them strength and deliverance!  *shrugs*
> 
> The fact that my little cousins are excited every sunday to see this makes up for any little error I've seen thus far!
> 
> I'm dying to see how Revelation will be portrayed?  I think this is the only movie that has tackled that book!



Oh wow. I didn't know it would go thru the Bible to Revelation. I thought it would stop after the stories of Jesus. I'm interested in seeing this as well.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 14, 2013)

This is a little off topic, but I am just so proud to be among so many women who know the Bible so well.  I just recently started to seriously study the Bible over the past two years. Now I have a strong hunger for the Word. I have been watching this series with my Bible in hand to get more detail. This series has been great for me because it makes me really want to read the Bible in its entirety even more.


----------



## moniq (Mar 14, 2013)

Was it just me or did they say that the two men sitting behind Samuel were his sons and that they were perverting the temple?  Those were Eli sons perverting the temple, I don't recall reading about any sons of Samuel in the bible.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 14, 2013)

moniq said:


> Was it just me or did they say that the two men sitting behind Samuel were his sons and that they were perverting the temple?  Those were Eli sons perverting the temple, I don't recall reading about any sons of Samuel in the bible.



You're correct. I caught that as well. It was Eli's sons, not Samuel's. I thought the depictions of David and Samuel were way off...

The series is decent, and I'm enjoying it more but I can't help but notice things like that.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 14, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> You're correct. I caught that as well. It was Eli's sons, not Samuel's. I thought the depictions of David and Samuel were way off...
> 
> The series is decent, and I'm enjoying it more but I can't help but notice things like that.



*In the Bible, it says that Samuel's sons didn't serve God the way he did. I read it. For reference, read: 1 Samuel 8:3--I read this years ago. I was shocked too. I thought that he was a great example of his dedication to the Lord.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 14, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Love you N & W!!! I believe that some people will come to God after this series. Why? Because most people have no clue what's in the Bible and this will teach them a little about the true God. He will filter through the skewed details and teach His followers truth. Most of us here (including you!) study the Bible in depth so we are more critical. For example, when I got my first Android phone it was the best thing ever. A tech savvy person would have criticized everything about it. Now that I know better I couldn't go back to that phone either because I have been spoiled by better ones. Lol. It will be the same for those who God draws from this series.!
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


I love you too, MrsHaseeb!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 14, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy...
> 
> Thanks Precious Wavy
> 
> I'm enjoying the series, too.     I'll stop being so 'picky' about the hair and dirty faces if you come back.


Love you, Shimmie!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> In the Bible, it says that Samuel's sons didn't serve God the way he did. I read it. For reference, read: 1 Samuel 8:3--I read this years ago. I was shocked too. I thought that he was a great example of his dedication to the Lord.



I remember Samuel having sons who weren't as Godly, but Eli's sons were the wicked priests they were referring to that were abusing their office I thought. This series is really making me want to study the Word, lol. Thanks Nice Lady!

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## moniq (Mar 15, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I remember Samuel having sons who weren't as Godly, but Eli's sons were the wicked priests they were referring to that were abusing their office I thought. This series is really making me want to study the Word, lol. Thanks Nice Lady!
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


Eli's sons were priests and Samuel's sons were judges. Eli's sons sins are mentioned in 1Sam2:1236 and 1Sam3:12-15 and Samuel's sons in 1Sam8:1-6. I guess I was just confused because I thought they said the men were perverting the temple that is why I thought they meant Eli's sons and not Samuel. @Nice Lady and MrsHaseeb Thank you for making me go back in the word and study it some more.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 15, 2013)

moniq said:


> Eli's sons were priests and Samuel's sons were judges. Eli's sons sins are mentioned in 1Sam2:1236 and 1Sam3:12-15 and Samuel's sons in 1Sam8:1-6. I guess I was just confused because I thought they said the men were perverting the temple that is why I thought they meant Eli's sons and not Samuel. @Nice Lady and MrsHaseeb Thank you for making me go back in the word and study it some more.





MrsHaseeb said:


> I remember Samuel having sons who weren't as Godly, but Eli's sons were the wicked priests they were referring to that were abusing their office I thought. This series is really making me want to study the Word, lol. Thanks Nice Lady!
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



Oh, thanks ladies. I didn't do it to sound high-minded. I realized that you guys genuinely wanted to know.


----------



## moniq (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> Oh, thanks ladies. I didn't do it to sound high-minded. I realized that you guys genuinely wanted to know.


 I didn't think you were being high-minded.  We are here to help each other.


----------



## Rae81 (Mar 17, 2013)

I missed the beginning of part one. They dont talk about Adam and Eve it starts off with Noah or am I missing a part


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rae81, 
Adam and Eve and Cain and Abel are briefly mentioned but there are images shown as Noah tells the history of humanity to his family while on the ark during the beginning of part one.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 17, 2013)

I really need to study the Old Testament. I got a bit lost this evening with the various kings.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 17, 2013)

If I wasn't so curious to see how this series is going to end I'd stop watching it. I am VERY unhappy with the depiction of the people calling Mary a slut, etc while pregnant with Jesus and with the temptation scene. I know some people are enjoying this series but... I don't like some of the things they are doing. Am I the only one who noticed that when Satan picked up the stone tempting the character playing Jesus to turn it to breast that it WAS bread when it showed it in his hands and he seemed to be lusting over it almost... Disturbing. And those are just a couple of the issues I had.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> If I wasn't so curious to see how this series is going to end I'd stop watching it. I am VERY unhappy with the depiction of the people calling Mary a slut, etc while pregnant with Jesus and with the temptation scene. *I know some people are enjoying this series but*... I don't like some of the things they are doing. Am I the only one who noticed that when Satan picked up the stone tempting the character playing Jesus to turn it to breast that it WAS bread when it showed it in his hands and he seemed to be lusting over it almost... Disturbing. And those are just a couple of the issues I had.


I know I was one who said more than once that I was enjoying the series, yet I also stated that I didn't expect for it to be depicted in any other way.

I don't want to feel like I am being judged for watching this program.

Still love all of you...everyone has a right to their opinion!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I know I was one who said more than once that I was enjoying the series, yet I also stated that I didn't expect for it to be depicted in any other way.
> 
> I don't want to feel like I am being judged for watching this program.
> 
> ...



Nice & Wavy, please don't feel that way You are not being judged for liking or watching the series. I'm watching because I'm curious how it will end. Nothing I post is directed at anyone.:blowkiss:


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 18, 2013)

Okay catching up now!  I was at an event so I hope you guys caught up


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 18, 2013)

I have never been so motivated to read the Bible in it's entirety than I am right now. I brought my Bible to work today. If nothing else, this series has caused me to commit to study of the entire Bible with the Holy Spirit's help. Praise God for this outcome of the series.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Nice & Wavy, please don't feel that way You are not being judged for liking or watching the series. I'm watching because I'm curious how it will end. Nothing I post is directed at anyone.:blowkiss:


I know I'm not being judged, but I did feel like it.  Maybe I'm wrong about it, but that's something the Holy Spirit will help me with.  But, I do appreciate you and your post.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> *I have never been so motivated to read the Bible in it's entirety than I am right now. I brought my Bible to work today. If nothing else, this series has caused me to commit to study of the entire Bible with the Holy Spirit's help. Praise God for this outcome of the series.*


This whole post is the reason why I appreciate the Bible Series.  There are so many people that I am talking to that are studying their bibles more now and a few who didn't know Christ that have given their lives to Christ because they had questions about the series and I was able to explain the Truth to them.

Praise God!


----------



## Laela (Mar 18, 2013)

I for one was moved when the "fourth" man showed up in the furnace... That scene was awesome, seeing the Lord this way.. I also enjoyed Daniel's scenes, esp in the lions' den. Good to see people being enlightened through the series... I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Laela said:


> I for one was moved when the "fourth" man showed up in the furnace... That scene was awesome, seeing the Lord this way.. I also enjoyed Daniel's scenes, esp in the lions' den. Good to see people being enlightened through the series... I'm enjoying it!


\


I agree!! I almost shouted....almost.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Mar 18, 2013)

*Thoughts?!*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2013)

Boy....they are reaching...lol

ETA: http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2013/03/18/producers-obama-satan-resemblance-is-utter-nonsense/


*Producer: Claim of Obama-Satan likeness nonsense*

By *Dan Merica*, CNN

*Washington (CNN) -* The third episode of the History  Channel's miniseries “The Bible” was supposed to be remembered for the  brutality of Babylonian ruler Nebuchadnezzar, the strength of Daniel in  the lion’s den, and the birth of Jesus Christ.

 But after viewers claimed there was a striking resemblance between  Satan’s human form and President Barack Obama, that probably won't be  the case.  Buzz on Twitter quickly grew. According to Topsy.com on Monday, there  were an estimated 20,000 tweets containing the words “Obama” and  “Satan” since the 9:00 p.m. ET hour on Sunday, the hour in which Satan  appears in the two-hour show.

 In a statement, miniseries producer Mark Burnett called claims there was a resemblance "utter nonsense."  Burnett said the actor who played Satan, Mohamen Mehdi Ouazanni, "is a  highly acclaimed Moroccan actor. He has previously played parts in  several Biblical epics* –* including Satanic characters long before Barack Obama was elected as our President."
 Ouazanni has had roles in two biblical TV movies *–* "Jeremiah" and "The Ten Commandments."

 Executive producer of the miniseries Roma Downey, Burnett's wife,  added, "Both Mark and I have nothing but respect and love our President,  who is a fellow Christian. False statements such as these are just  designed as a foolish distraction to try and discredit the beauty of the  story of The Bible."

 Satan appears during the miniseries’ retelling of the Temptation of  Christ, when Jesus fasted for 40 days in the Judean Desert. Satan tests  Jesus’ faith, asking him to make bread out of stone and jump from a  cliff, but he refuses each temptation and returns to the Sea of Galilee  to begin his ministry.

 In the desert, Satan is draped in a long, black, hooded robe and with a slight silver tint to his face.  Both Downey and Burnett supported Obama's first campaign for  president in 2008, according to Federal Election Commission reports.  Downey gave $5,000 to the Obama Victory Fund and $2,700 to the  Democratic National Committee in 2008. Burnett also donated to Obama's  first campaign *–* $2,300 in 2007. Neither gave money to Obama's 2012 campaign.

 While the show was airing, tweets poured in noting the resemblance.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2013)

Laela said:


> *I for one was moved when the "fourth" man showed up in the furnace... That scene was awesome, seeing the Lord this way.. I also enjoyed Daniel's scenes, esp in the lions' den. *Good to see people being enlightened through the series... I'm enjoying it!


Me too...we kept rewinding it to see it over and over...loved it!


----------



## Laela (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd read that Obama article on Yahoo, but I see it as an obvious DISTRACTION. Expected


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2013)

Laela said:


> I'd read that Obama article on Yahoo, but I see it as an obvious DISTRACTION. Expected


Yes, I agree.  There were 10 million people who watched the series last night.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2013)

Guess all men of color look alike


----------



## Laela (Mar 18, 2013)

I guess it was the hoodie


----------



## Laela (Mar 18, 2013)

Seriously, though... I really enjoy the cinematography for this series.. I'm excited to watch the next installment, God willing, with my nephew... the Bible is coming to life for him as well. That, I'm happy about!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Boy....they are reaching...lol
> 
> ETA: http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2013/03/18/producers-obama-satan-resemblance-is-utter-nonsense/
> 
> ...



Yes that's pushing it. How unnecessary ..

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 18, 2013)

This series was very good. They left out many parts of the Bible. However, this program was very good. I go online and have my Bible open to check references.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2013)

Laela said:


> I guess it was the hoodie


Yes...., sorry that was funny.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2013)

Laela said:


> Seriously, though... I really enjoy the cinematography for this series.. I'm excited to watch the next installment, God willing, with my nephew... the Bible is coming to life for him as well. That, I'm happy about!


I do too...lots of killing though..its hard to look at, but it did happen, so.

This is the last Sunday and I look forward to seeing the ending...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Yes that's pushing it. How unnecessary ..
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


I totally agree


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2013)

Highly Favored8 said:


> This series was very good. They left out many parts of the Bible. However, this program was very good. I go online and have my Bible open to check references.


They left out sooooo much of the Bible....and I find that many of them that make movies/shows do that...its to be expected.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I totally agree



Nice & Wavy I knew you couldn't stay out of this thread, lol. I'm glad you came back.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 18, 2013)

Now this just cleared everything for me.    I thought he was tempted when he was in gethsamne (sp.) before he was to be crucified.  Hmmmm interesting


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Mar 18, 2013)

Saw this on a blog...thought you all might be interested to read it.

Is the History Channel's "The Bible" mini-series biblically accurate?
Part 3: Hope

By S. Michael Houdmann

The third episode of the History Channel's "The Bible" television mini-series first aired Sunday, March 17, 2013. It covered the time period of the kings of Israel and Judah until Jesus' calling of Peter to be a fisher of men (Mark 1:16-18). 

While there are no crucially important deviations from God's Word, there are many accounts in episode 3 that do not exactly match the biblical accounts. Here are a few I noticed:
Wrapping Up the Old Testament

The episode says the Prophet Jeremiah escaped Jerusalem when the Babylonians destroyed the city. The Bible says the Babylonians released Jeremiah (Jeremiah 40:1). 

Later in the episode, Daniel and his three friends are taken captive when the Babylonians destroyed Jerusalem in 586 B.C. The Bible records them being deported approximately 11 years earlier (2 Kings 24:10-16; Daniel 1). 

The Book of Daniel records Nebuchadnezzar possibly becoming a believer in the one true God (Daniel 2:47; 3:28-29; 4:34-37). However, episode 3 portrays Nebuchadnezzar merely paying lip service to the God of the Israelites. 

In the Book of Daniel, the account of Daniel being thrown into the lions' den occurs during the reign of Darius. In the episode, it occurs during the reign of Cyrus. After witnessing Daniel survive the lions' den, Cyrus allows the Israelites to return to the Promised Land. In the Bible, the decree is completely unrelated to Daniel surviving a night with the lions. 

I found it strange that The Bible mini-series essentially skipped the entire time period of the kings of Israel and Judah. Solomon's reign is not mentioned at all. The construction of the Temple is not covered. The split into the nations of Israel and Judah is not reported. These were crucially important aspects of Israel's history. 

The reason for the exile into Babylon is absent from the episode's storyline. The Bible is clear that Judah was being punished for the same reason as Israel had been approximately 136 years earlier: serial idolatry and a refusal to obey God's laws.
Beginning the New Testament

During the story of Jesus' birth, a common mistake is made by having the Magi visit at the same time as the shepherds. In the Gospel of Matthew, the Magi arrived much later, possibly a matter of years later (Matthew 2:1-12). 

The episode describes Herod the Great placing a Roman eagle at the entrance to the Temple, which would have been sacrilege to the Jews. After his death, the people are shown rising up in a revolt against the Romans. Neither of these events are recorded in the Bible, however both appear to be historically accurate. 

In Satan's tempting of Jesus in the desert, the episode portrays Satan taking Jesus to a mountaintop and telling him to jump off. In the Bible, Satan takes Jesus to the pinnacle of the Temple (Matthew 4:5-7). 

The episode has John the Baptist being arrested and beheaded due to his preaching about the coming Messiah. The Bible records John the Baptist being arrested for preaching against Herod Antipas who had stolen his brother's wife. He was then beheaded due to a vengeful request from Herod Antipas's wife and step-daughter.
Conclusion

There were several other biblical inaccuracies, but those are the ones that stood out to me during my initial viewing. None of them are major deviations from the biblical accounts, but none of them really seemed to be necessary to tell the stories well either. 

I am also surprised at how the majority of "The Bible" mini-series roles are portrayed by Caucasian actors and actresses, which is especially true in episode 3. Joseph and Mary were as white as can be. Adolescent Jesus was somewhat Middle Eastern looking, but the actor portraying Jesus as an adult does not look Semitic at all. Ultimately, I do not have a problem with this, just as I did not have a huge problem with Samson being portrayed by an actor of African descent. But it is important to remember that Jesus was not a blond-haired, blue-eyed Caucasian. 

As with episodes 1 and 2, my hope for episode 3 is that it will encourage people to actually pick up and study God's Word to learn what it truly says about the events covered in the TV mini-series. No movie reenactment is ever going to be completely accurate. These are manmade, and mankind is always fallible. 

So far, I would say the History Channel's "The Bible" television mini-series has been reasonably accurate, inasmuch as they can be in the short amount of time they have and considering their target audience. But it could have easily been much more faithful to what the Bible says in many instances without losing cinematic appeal. I see little to no value in most of the "artistic license" the producers took in this episode. After all, biblical history has plenty of excitement all on its own.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Mar 18, 2013)

Having said that I haven't watched any of it...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Nice & Wavy I knew you couldn't stay out of this thread, lol. I'm glad you came back.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


I feel like I didn't keep my word...best to go back and delete that part in my other posts...


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 18, 2013)

SMH..  All i can say for myself that it has caused me to research and read about different stories that took place within the Bible. There will always be critics.....you say tomato and I say tomatoe ......but one thing I can say for sure is that God placed in someone's heart to create this project and she was obedient enough to follow through even though they will face criticism.  Job well done thus far!!!

p.s. This is way better than the movie that I saw that portrayed Soloman having an intimate relationship  with Bathseba (played by Vivica Fox). Thank god I searched and found it to be untrue. SMH and there are many other versions that have twisted the Bible as well. I personally feel that these people tried to be as accurate as possible but there is so much to put in a ten part series  *shrugs*


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I feel like I didn't keep my word...best to go back and delete that part in my other posts...



There's nothing wrong with changing your mind.


----------



## Laela (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes...., sorry that was funny.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 18, 2013)

As one of the members on the thread pointed out earlier, the series is definitely attention-grabbing and it causes others to go back and read the Bible. It gives us practical living lessons if we pay attention.

It has millions tuning in.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Mar 18, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> SMH..  All i can say for myself that it has caused me to research and read about different stories that took place within the Bible. There will always be critics.....you say tomato and I say tomatoe ......but one thing I can say for sure is that God placed in someone's heart to create this project and she was obedient enough to follow through even though they will face criticism.  Job well done thus far!!!
> 
> p.s. This is way better than the movie that I saw that portrayed Soloman having an intimate relationship  with Bathseba (played by Vivica Fox). Thank god I searched and found it to be untrue. SMH and there are many other versions that have twisted the Bible as well. I personally feel that these people tried to be as accurate as possible *but there is so much to put in a ten part series  *shrugs**



I agree, I think the time crunch is the reason for leaving things out. They wanted it to be 5 episodes leading up to Easter. Each episode is already 2 hours long which is much longer than a regular TV program. There are pros and cons. Its not as accurate but the Bible is very detailed and spending time flushing out those details may have lost some viewers.


----------



## Laela (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, the "fast-forwarding" of the scenes would make anyone say "_waituhminute_.."   and go flip the Bible's pages..that's a good thing. lol...




sweetvi said:


> Now this just cleared everything for me.    I thought he was tempted when he was in gethsamne (sp.) before he was to be crucified.  Hmmmm interesting


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 18, 2013)

That's what i meant.... people are so focused on it being very detailed and accurate but i say they are doing a good job so far. To be able to accurately describe the bible? they need seasons or even a television channel just for old testament, new testament, and revelation separately lol!


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 18, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> That's what i meant.... people are so focused on it being very detailed and accurate but i say they are doing a good job so far. To be able to accurately describe the bible? they need seasons or even a television channel just for old testament, new testament, and revelation separately lol!



Agreed. Not everyone will have the same opinion. Looking at the bigger picture--the job is getting done and it is somewhat entertaining to watch. It's not dry and boring.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Mar 18, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> That's what i meant.... people are so focused on it being very detailed and accurate but i say they are doing a good job so far. To be able to accurately describe the bible? they need seasons or even a television channel just for old testament, new testament, and revelation separately lol!


yeah, I was agreeing with you just expanding on your point.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2013)

letskeepntouch said:


> Saw this on a blog...thought you all might be interested to read it.
> 
> Is the History Channel's "The Bible" mini-series biblically accurate?
> Part 3: Hope
> ...


Thanks for posting this.  I feel this way: If people want an accurate account of the Bible portrayed on television/movies, then there is enough money in the Church as a whole, to create a true biblical accountable movie/series....I'm sure even then there will be something wrong...people are never satisfied.



letskeepntouch said:


> There's nothing wrong with changing your mind.


Thank you...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 18, 2013)

letskeepntouch said:


> Saw this on a blog...thought you all might be interested to read it.
> 
> Is the History Channel's "The Bible" mini-series biblically accurate?
> Part 3: Hope
> ...



Good post. Thank you 

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Mar 24, 2013)

This is my first time watching it. Is this a repeat what i'm seeing right now with Mary and Joseph. What is this EPIC EVENT continues in 39 minutes note i see in the upper right hand corner?


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 24, 2013)

These actors are good.  I absolutely love the emotion that is expressed for each pivotal scene.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Mar 24, 2013)

I agree. They are good actors. They are doing well at following the biblical accounts.

Off topic...is Jesus wearing a lace front? Do you recognize Mary from another show. She reminded me of that touched by an angel lady or dr. quinn medicine woman...can't remember but she looks really familiar.


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 24, 2013)

letskeepntouch said:


> I agree. They are good actors.
> 
> Off topic...is Jesus wearing a lace front?




LOL!!!  I thought the same thing last week.


----------



## Nonie (Mar 24, 2013)

[USER=363809]letskeepntouch[/USER];18120997 said:
			
		

> Do you recognize Mary from another show. She reminded me of that touched by an angel lady or dr. quinn medicine woman...can't remember but she looks really familiar.



She is Roma Downey, the Touched by an Angel lady and she is also the lady behind the series, she and her hubby Mark Burnett of the Survivor series.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 24, 2013)

Much of this is #Kockamaymebull put on the screen

*"Study to show yourself approved to God, a workman that needs not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth."*  2 Timothy 2:15


----------



## cutiebe2 (Mar 24, 2013)

letskeepntouch said:


> I agree. They are good actors. They are doing well at following the biblical accounts.
> 
> Off topic...is Jesus wearing a lace front? Do you recognize Mary from another show. She reminded me of that touched by an angel lady or dr. quinn medicine woman...can't remember but she looks really familiar.



 Thats Roma Downey (touched by an Angel), she and her husband came up with the idea for the series and they are the Producers/Directors. When we say" the people who created it" thats who we are talking about. She and her husband are very religious.


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Much of this is #Kockamaymebull put on the screen
> 
> *"Study to show yourself approved to God, a workman that needs not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth."*  2 Timothy 2:15




I agree.  Especially with the Lazarus scene.  I thought Lazarus was wrapped up in their traditional burial clothing?


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Mar 24, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> I agree.  Especially with the Lazarus scene.  I thought Lazarus was wrapped up in their traditional burial clothing?



Okay, I'm going to bed. I watched it off and on while doing dishes, and cleaning up the house. I'm sure you guys will give me the run down tomorrow! I didn't see the Lazarus scene. What else was wrong with the show?


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Mar 24, 2013)

cutiebe2 said:


> Thats Roma Downey (touched by an Angel), she and her husband came up with the idea for the series and they are the Producers/Directors. When we say" the people who created it" thats who we are talking about. She and her husband are very religious.



Thank you! Her hair just completely through me off.


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 24, 2013)

Okay just got home...will be watching soon still midnite


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 25, 2013)

Like it so far! But I feel the disciples are too nonexistent. ???  They keep focusing on The women


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 25, 2013)

Now that they have got to the part about Jesus....they changed so much of what the Bible actually stated that its getting on my nerves.  Some of the stuff was absolute craziness, I mean off the wall craziness...what in the world?

I liked the series up to this point, but I still feel that we shouldn't  expect anything more from the people who created this series and that includes me, but I still can't help but say something about it.

Geez.......


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 25, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Like it so far! But I feel the disciples are too nonexistent. ???  They keep focusing on The women


No what they did was focus soley on Peter...as if he was "the disciple of the disciples"...totally left out the others.  When did the bible talk about a riot after the fish and loaves of bread...and then Jesus walking away from the crowd all upset?  Boy oh boy....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 25, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> I agree.  Especially with the Lazarus scene.  I thought Lazarus was wrapped up in their traditional burial clothing?


He was.  And Jesus went into the tomb and kissed him and he woke up and walked out not bound?

Yeah, ok....


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> No what they did was focus soley on Peter...as if he was "the disciple of the disciples"...totally left out the others.  When did the bible talk about a riot after the fish and loaves of bread...and then Jesus walking away from the crowd all upset?  Boy oh boy....



I noticed that Peter was exalted as well and I didn't like it. Peter was a great man of God but they deviated too far from the Bible to make him stand out. The question is why? I read the Bible and go from chuckling at some things God/Jesus did to praise, worship and reverence. The Bible captivates all by itself. Adding all these ridiculous details was not necessary.

And I was really upset with how they made it to seem as though Judas has to be made to betray Jesus. Why is this being watered down? Seems like there was an agenda there, and it wasn't to give an accurate depiction of the Bible. The people who produced this claim to be Christians...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 25, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I noticed that Peter was exalted as well and I didn't like it. Peter was a great man of God but they deviated too far from the Bible to make him stand out. The question is why? I read the Bible and go from chuckling at some things God/Jesus did to praise, worship and reverence. The Bible captivates all by itself. Adding all these ridiculous details was not necessary.
> 
> And I was really upset with how they made it to seem as though Judas has to be made to betray Jesus. Why is this being watered down? Seems like there was an agenda there, and it wasn't to give an accurate depiction of the Bible. The people who produced this claim to be Christians...


Girl, just the fact that they had Jesus pick up a rock with the action of acting as if He was going to hit the woman that was caught in the act of adultery had me almost foaming at the mouth.  

Certainly is an agenda there...and don't get me started, I was just calming down


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, just the fact that they had Jesus pick up a rock with the action of acting as if He was going to hit the woman that was caught in the act of adultery had me almost foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Certainly is an agenda there...and don't get me started, I was just calming down



Lol. I understand sis.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm reading through parts of the Books of Matthew and Luke today.  I was really touched by the scene where Jesus met Matthew the Tax Collector. 

It seems that they blended two separate events to create the scene. 

Matthew 9:8-13 (labeled Matthew the Tax Collector) and
Luke 18:9-14 -  (labeled The Parable of the Pharisee and the Tax Collector)

This series has motivated me to read and know the Word!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 25, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm reading through parts of the Books of Matthew and Luke today.  I was really touched by the scene where Jesus met Matthew the Tax Collector.
> 
> *It seems that they blended two separate events to create the scene.
> *
> ...


They did this a lot and omitted important stuff too.  But like you, I really was touched with the scene with the Tax Collector!


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, just the fact that they had Jesus pick up a rock with the action of acting as if He was going to hit the woman that was caught in the act of adultery had me almost foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Certainly is an agenda there...and don't get me started, I was just calming down



I saw this too! I told DH there is no way Jesus would have pretended like he was going to hit her with her looking up at him like that and then be like "psyche...just playin'...i'll give my rock to the person without sin".


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 25, 2013)

letskeepntouch said:


> I saw this too! I told DH there is no way Jesus would have pretended like he was going to hit her with her looking up at him like that and then be like "psyche...just playin'...i'll give my rock to the person without sin".


Girl...that was saying so much against our Lord, made me angry


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 25, 2013)

To be honest, I have felt that many parts of this series blasphemed God in a subtle way. I was done after the temptation of Jesus portion...


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmm. Last night was interesting......


----------



## Nonie (Mar 25, 2013)

I haven't watched the series religiously but I did catch the scene with Lazarus and while I could not remember what Jesus' words had been when he raised him, the script the actor playing Jesus recited made me shake my head almost inadvertently coz I felt that is not what he said. I also didn't think the sister was looking on or that it happened as the movie showed. I think that story didn't have to be changed at all. Lazarus coming out of the cave wrapped ready for burial at Jesus' command would have been more accurate and powerful IMO. Adding stuff to make the movie IMO isn't necessary at all.


----------



## Laela (Mar 25, 2013)

I did not like that one bit.. (like they did with Sarah running up the hill). The  Lazarus scene.. Jesus wept (mourned) before, not after he was raised   erplexed





Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, just the fact that they had Jesus pick up a rock with the action of acting as if He was going to hit the woman that was caught in the act of adultery had me almost foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Certainly is an agenda there...and don't get me started, I was just calming down


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 25, 2013)

Didn' Jesus write on the ground instead of picking up a rock?


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 25, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Didn' Jesus write on the ground instead of picking up a rock?



When they brought the woman to him, Jesus stooped and wrote on the ground and said nothing. After they pressed Him to respond he got up and then said for the one without sin to cast the first stone. After that he again stooped and wrote on the ground... The series has been upsetting me from the beginning but the way they are portraying Jesus is making me boil.


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 31, 2013)

Who's watching????  This is the finale


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm watching


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 31, 2013)

I didn't know Pontious Pilate wife had a dream and warned her husband not your crucify Jesus!  Matthew 27:19


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Who's watching????  This is the finale



I'm watching but it's hard to watch on multiple levels.  I couldn't watch Mel Gibson's movie either. 

However, DS wants to study the Bible with me because even he recognized some "discrepancies"... there is some good coming out of this series. I know it's upsetting some of us. But God can use anything for His purposes.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

Pontius Pilate


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

One of the things I love about them having the series on, are the commercials.  They have been really good!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

Jesus, died on the cross for me.  It's personal.  He died for all mankind, but I can look at this and know...He died for me.

No words...none.


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 31, 2013)

That was heartwrenching


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

Song: "There is No Greater Love"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2zpMty-7Eo

 

Love you Jesus!


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 31, 2013)

So Jesus appears to many people after his death!  He even ate and drank with them for 40 days?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> So Jesus appears to many people after his death!  He even ate and drank with them for 40 days?



You have your Bible out and are reading too aren't you? I'm speed reading Matthew, Mark, Luke and John!  

I was listening to John through my YouVersion app on Good Friday. This has been the most powerful Easter EVER for me! Praise GOD!! He is doing a mighty work!


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I was hoping they would do a hell scene.


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 31, 2013)

LOL AtlantaJJ.  Googling also lol

Renewed1

I think they might go into revelation (Don't quote me)


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

No THIS IS POWERFUL!!!  And a first!


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I like the Holy Spirit scene.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> So Jesus appears to many people after his death!  He even ate and drank with them for 40 days?



sweetvi we are in the Book of Acts now!!


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 31, 2013)

LOL. AtlantaJJ

I love the holy Spirit scene!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

I listened to the entire book of Acts and Romans too on Good Friday! I was was studying ahead


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

Stephen is about to preach and teach!


ETA: Well in the Bible he spoke the Scriptures before he was stoned. They skipped over that part...


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 31, 2013)

Who did they stone!!!!!!!!  AtlantaJJ


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

They stoned Stephen.

Sweetvi...time to study!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> Who did they stone!!!!!!!!  AtlantaJJ



sweetvi That was Stephen. You can start reading at Acts chpt 7. They stone him at Acts 7:54


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 31, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Stephen is about to preach and teach!
> 
> ETA: Well in the Bible he spoke the Scriptures before he was stoned. They skipped over that part...



They also skipped the fact that he prayed for the people before he passed, asking God not to lay it to their charge before asking the Lord Jesus to receive his spirit... But hey, after some of the things that they've done on this series it wasn't too bad.

The commercial they just played made me extremely angry...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Stephen is about to preach and teach!
> 
> 
> ETA: Well in the Bible he spoke the Scriptures before he was stoned. They skipped over that part...


The time they took to skip over or change the words or omit, they could have just given the truth..would have been more powerful.

But, that said...I'm glad they are going through the Book of Acts.  Wondering how far they are going to go with this tonight.  Hoping they bring the Apostle Paul in this next segment.

ETA: Oh, duh....he was Saul...got it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> They also skipped the fact that he prayed for the people before he passed, asking God not to lay it to their charge before asking the Lord Jesus to receive his spirit... But hey, after some of the things that they've done on this series it wasn't too bad.
> 
> *The commercial they just played made me extremely angry.*..


Especially with all the other commercials they've shown which were really good...*sigh*


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes Maam!  LOL off to readl


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

Saul will be Paul soon. I can't wait to see the Lord get him on the road to Damascus !


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Saul will be Paul soon. I can't wait to see the Lord get him on the road to Damascus !


I HOPE they get this right

ETA:  Ok, that was pretty good


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 31, 2013)

I know about Saul being blinded...then he becomes Paul right??


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow! The Road to Damascus scene was powerful!

I just read this part on Friday!! Saul becomes Paul!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I HOPE they get this right



Nope they screwed it up so bad I'm getting ticked off. When Saul fell off that horse he said, "who art thou Lord?" He had immediate reverence for the Lord Jesus Christ. He was humbled instantly...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Nope they screwed it up so bad I'm getting ticked off. When Saul fell off that horse he said, "who art thou Lord?" He had immediate reverence for the Lord Jesus Christ. He was humbled instantly...


Considering...it wasn't too bad, sis.  Sensationalism at its best...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> I know about Saul being blinded...then he becomes Paul right??



Yes, Acts Chapter 9


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh boy...here we go.  Baptizing him with a pitcher of water.  Yeah, ok.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Considering...it wasn't too bad, sis.  Sensationalism at its best...



Lol... I know. I think the Bible account really makes you reverence God when you see how a man like Saul was humbled and submissive to the will of God from the time he fell off the horse. The baptism scene with Ananias pouring the water surprised me.


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah that was silly!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

Praise God, some of us who were not so well versed in our Bible studies have been moved to study because of this series.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

They are talking about having more Bible stories on tv and in the movies now that they have seen that this is so successful.

Don't be surprised at what's going to come...we will be glad that this was shown because of what we are going to see....


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh boy...here we go.  Baptizing him with a pitcher of water.  Yeah, ok.



Sis I thought I was the only one giving that the side eye.... Why change from going down in the water with the baptisms of John to now pouring the water??

And I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed them slip that commercial in..


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

A lot happens in Acts & Romans, I wonder how they will handle this next scene...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Lol... I know. *I think the Bible account really makes you reverence God when you see how a man like Saul was humbled and submissive to the will of God from the time he fell off the horse.* The baptism scene with Ananias pouring the water surprised me.


It really does...but it wouldn't look good if they put the truth out there, so...you know


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Sis I thought I was the only one giving that the side eye.... *Why change from going down in the water with the baptisms of John to now pouring the water??*
> 
> And I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed them slip that commercial in..


You already know....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

They are in Romans now...


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 31, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Sis I thought I was the only one giving that the side eye.... Why change from going down in the water with the baptisms of John to now pouring the water??
> 
> And I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed them slip that commercial in..




MrsHaseeb what commercial?


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 31, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> MrsHaseeb what commercial?



I will PM you as to not seem contentious


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

I say we need to encourage Bible study with everyone we meet. I know I am going to suggest all my friends to get the YouVersion app so they can hear the Word for themselves. God is in control.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

Peter is going to witness to the Gentiles !


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I say we need to encourage Bible study with everyone we meet. I know I am going to suggest all my friends to get the YouVersion app so they can hear the Word for themselves. God is in control.


Be prayerful before you do...and when you get rejected, don't take it personal.  And yes...God is in control


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Peter is going to witness to the Gentiles !


Paul was sent to the Gentiles.  Remember, Peter was still in Jerusalem.

The Centerion (sp) he and his family were saved..that was the scene you just saw.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 31, 2013)

Now this Cornelius scene is a disgrace... Why didn't it show that everyone in that house was filled with the Holy Ghost?! And when Cornelius bowed to Peter he told him to get up because he was a man, meaning don't bow to Him.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Paul was sent to the Gentiles.  Remember, Peter was still in Jerusalem.
> 
> The Centerion (sp) he and his family were saved..that was the scene you just saw.



Acts 10:24-48 Peter met Cornelius who was a Roman, I thought that was the same as a Gentile.


----------



## sweetvi (Mar 31, 2013)

I wish they would of gone into revelation but that would be very conflicting I guess


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I knew they wouldn't touch revelation.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

It is finished.

Love you ladies...good watching this with you.  Lots of bumps in the road, but we know our Bible!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

They would need another episode to get Revelations in. Whew.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Acts 10:24-48 Peter met Cornelius who was a Roman, I thought that was the same as a Gentile.


Yes, you are right, he was a Gentile...I got that story mixed up for some reason.  Thanks for clarifiying that for me.


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 31, 2013)

WOW!! I'm listening to the Bible during the week.  I guess I need to up it more.  

I'm listening to Judges.....I'm confused as heck with all those names, but I'll catch on.

It's been great watching the Bible with you ladies.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 31, 2013)

I did like the end where they showed the Earth lighting up where the Gospel is being spread.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I did like the end where they showed the Earth lighting up where the Gospel is being spread.


That was good


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> That was good



I got upset at some parts but it was good overall


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I got upset at some parts but it was good overall


I love your heart...  I'll call on you in a minute, you are a warrior!!!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I love your heart...  I'll call on you in a minute, you are a warrior!!!



Amen! Only because I know what He saved me from and I'm too grateful not to be all about Jesus


----------



## Honi (Apr 1, 2013)

I didn't like the end but this was great!


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been watching the dvd for the past week. I really like this show. It's not 100% accurate but then it couldn't be and still be family friendly. A lot of stories are left out which is understandable considering there is no season 2. I've been Christian my whole life but this show made me fall in love with Jesus all over again. Thank you God for inspiring that family to make this show.


----------

